# Help with Engagement photos



## TMWallace (Aug 14, 2010)

I've been asked to do engagement photos for a couple about to get married. They only want the prints, and a cd made. Only about 10 different shots.

I've never done anything in which I've charged someone before. How much should I be looking to charge for this?

Thank you all SO much!


----------



## mwcfarms (Aug 14, 2010)

How much time are you planning on commiting to the shoot and editting after? That would give you a better idea as to what your time is worth.


----------



## TMWallace (Aug 14, 2010)

just a few hours (2-3) for the shoot...and then probably two or three days ( a couple hours each day) of editing


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 14, 2010)

if you are only giving them 10 digital files, you are spending way too much time for editing.  You should not spend more than 1 hour with only 10 photos.


----------



## TMWallace (Aug 14, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> if you are only giving them 10 digital files, you are spending way too much time for editing.  You should not spend more than 1 hour with only 10 photos.



Sorry...I'm still half asleep. let me retry this

I plan on getting them the finished results in 2-3 days (after the shoot)

I will probably only work on it one day (for a couple of hours)


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 14, 2010)

Then answer the question, how much is your time worth? H


----------



## KmH (Aug 14, 2010)

TMWallace said:


> I've been asked to do engagement photos for a couple about to get married. They only want the prints, and a cd made. Only about 10 different shots.
> 
> I've never done anything in which I've charged someone before. How much should I be looking to charge for this?
> 
> Thank you all SO much!


Please define - "the prints". I mean are the prints going to be matte, lustre or glossy? What size? From your home ink printer or chromogenic prints from a reputable lab? Framed and matted? Archival paper? Metallic?

What size will the images be on the CD? Will be providing them a use license for the photos?

Will it be in the studio or a location shoot?

If it's a location shoot, do you need any permits, proof of business liability insurance? How many locations?

Will you be using supplimental lighting, reflectors, any assistants when you do the shoot?

How much do the other local photography businesses around Austin charge? *Check out the following link*:

Pricing Photography


----------



## KDPhoto (Aug 18, 2010)

Flash Harry said:


> Then answer the question, how much is your time worth? H



:thumbup:


----------



## gsgary (Aug 18, 2010)

As much as you think you can get away with :thumbup:


----------



## kundalini (Aug 18, 2010)

TMWallace said:


> I've never done anything in which I've charged someone before. How much should I be looking to charge for this?


So why are you charging now? Have your skills dramatically improved? If so, how have they improved to an extent worthy of charging $$$? Do you need the money or are you portfolio building? 

You shouldn't have to come out-of-pocket for expenses, but if buidling a portfolio I would think cost + a small percentage would be tactful. 

I also use the barter system. Sometimes money just gets in the way of relationships.

Do you have a contract explicitly defining what is expected from both you and the client?


----------



## njw1224 (Aug 20, 2010)

An engagement shoot should be doable in an hour or less. I'd charge at least $100 for the shoot alone. If you go over an hour, charge more. Then give them a price per retouched image for each image that they want. Don't commit to selling a specific number of images for a set price, because that high price might scare them off. Tell them, for example, that for them to buy the full-resolution retouched digital file is $100 per image (just an example). If they then choose 10 images and want to give you $1000, great. But it's their choice. If you quote them $1000 up front for 10 images, they will think you're trying to rob them blind.


----------



## DanEitreim (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's a thought, tell them the engagement photos are free - as soon as they sign the wedding photo contract.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 31, 2010)

Are you comfortable with giving them a top quality product?  If not, dont charge.  If you are, then price is very dependant on your area.  What someone charges in my town may not be the same as what someone charges in your town.

Some go by an hourly rate, some have a session fee and charge for prints, some have full packages.


----------



## msf (Aug 31, 2010)

Well if you give them the digital file, then you probably wont get any future print sales from those images.  So charge what you would have made with prints.

Another way is to calculate the time involved, your expenses, and the hourly rate you would like to make to make it worth your time.  for example if you spend an hour with them setting up an appointment and details, an hour with them taking pictures, another hour showing the pictures, and two hours processing the images, plus a bit of time to give them the final product if you meet them in person.  Say thats 5.5 hours time invested.  If your time is worth $30 an hour to you, thats under $165.  Which is a bit cheap for 10 digital files though.


----------

